

Ask HN: What are your recommendations for password managements for startups? - cgarvis

First recommendation I&#x27;m looking for is a password manager for an individual.  Preference towards Mac&#x2F;iOS.<p>Second recommendation I&#x27;m looking for is a password manager for an organization.  Is there anything out there that would allow you to extend your credentials to another team member?
======
wglb
For individual, I use 1password. Extending credentials, I don't have a
solution.

